# TSH: Best Level for You



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Third generation TSH normal range is roughly 0.40 - 5.50 mlU/L, depending on the lab.

But when do YOU feel best? What is your TSH level then?

For me, anywhere between 1.0 - 2.0 works for me. If I go lower than .5 I'm a dead duck. The lethargy is enormous.

And you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Third generation TSH normal range is roughly 0.40 - 5.50 mlU/L, depending on the lab. [Most agree that the upper normal range of TSH should be lower - around 3.0.]
> 
> But when do YOU feel best? What is your TSH level then?
> 
> ...


0.03 always. Provided the frees are where they should be and they are. This keeps the antibodies suppressed. Specifically the Anti-DNA.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

SORRY! :ashamed0002:


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I look forward to finding my best level! 3.5 was too high, 1.7 is nice - I wonder if under 1 will be even nicer?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in the 0.1 club for my last 2 labs but my FT-4 and FT-3 are both mid range.

My situation is antibodies that are still present 5 years post TT so I must rely on FT-4 and FT-3 in dosing my replacement.

Currently I am blessed to have a DO that doses by the FT's which is what I need to be dosed from to feel my best.


----------

